# Developing Self-Compassion



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 13, 2010)

*Developing Self-Compassion*
By Will Meek. Ph.D.
August 13, 2010

Although some people view human nature as inherently cruel and selfish, we are capable of incredible acts of kindness and compassion. Unfortunately, for many people, that kindness does not extend to the self (or sometimes loved ones) as often as it does for a child in need, a stranger in distress, or an injured animal. I hope the following post can help to illuminate how to develop self-compassion, and deepen the ability to be compassionate for others. 

*Relational Emotions*
Psychologists sometimes refer to the family of emotions that moves us to help, understand, and nurture others as 'relational emotions'. They are things that many of us do intuitively, and the most commonly experienced of these (empathy, sympathy, compassion) are defined below.

 

In the chart above you can see three distinct processes and experiences in relating to someone else that is in distress. We will use a classic example of talking with someone that has just experienced the loss of a loved one.

First, empathy is essentially the process of being in tune with, and experiencing the same feelings as the other person. Basically when you put yourself in someone's shoes you are giving yourself a chance for empathy. It would mean really trying to touch the experience of grieving within yourself to attune to the person. This is a key ingredient for the best helping relationships. If we cannot experience what the other person is experiencing, it is hard to truly understand them. One barrier for empathy can be our own discomfort with experiencing those feelings.

Sympathy is different because this is feeling sorrow or concern for the person, rather than feeling what they are feeling. For the current example if you "feel sad" for, or "sorry" for the person, you are experiencing and expressing sympathy. Often with sympathy we are compelled to help the person if we can.

Compassion is feeling care and warmth for the person. Allowing yourself to cry with the person, comforting them in some way, and being accepting and validating their feelings are acts of compassion. With compassion we are in a state of acceptance, love, and care for the other.

New research is showing that these processes have distinct physiological patterns and are a product of our evolution. The thinking is that empathy, sympathy, and compassion were originally a successful strategies in caring for the young, became something desirable in mate selection, and facilitated group cooperation. So basically people who were compassionate were more successful at the evolution game (survival and reproduction), and we are their descendants. 

*Self-Compassion*
It is a cruel twist of fate for our species that we can have all of these things for other people, often complete strangers (who didn't feel sympathy for the widows and children of firefighters that died in the World Trade Center?), but often don't have these for close others, and especially ourselves. 

In place of compassion for ourselves (being in a state of care, warmth, and acceptance) we often have shame, guilt, disappointment, and anger. We beat ourselves up for the very things that we have understanding and warmth for in others. This does not have to be so, and the key ingredient is the most basic fact of life that is so simple that it almost seems ridiculous to type: we are all human and imperfect. So here are the two basic steps for developing and accessing self-compassion. 

*1. Acceptance of Being Human and Imperfect*
Anyone who is able to read this post obviously knows this, yet do you truly accept this for yourself? When you can really look in the mirror and say "_I am a human being and I am not perfect, and that is OK_" and feel OK, you are ready for step 2. If not, you need to do some work here first.

*2. Accessing Compassion During Your Own Distress*
The good news is that almost everyone can instinctively feel compassion for others, so right now try take a second and get that feeling of warmth and care. When you do, make a mental note of it. Now next time you are in some kind of distress and either feeling down or beating yourself up, try and go there. See if you can say to yourself "it's OK, you're human, we all make mistakes" like the way the best parent would to their child going through the same thing. This may seem a bit cheesy (especially compared to the rest of these posts), but give it a shot. When it works you will be having a real breakthrough toward a better emotional life. 

*Deepening Compassion for Others*
If you are someone that finds yourself struggling to have any of the above feelings happen for you, and instead you find yourself standing in judgment, becoming angry and irritated, or in a state of disgust with someone, then this is your ticket to a better life. Some of the ultimate heroes of love, peace, and justice (Gandhi, Jesus, etc) were masters of compassion for the sick, evil, and poor. If you find yourself in your standard stance of coldness, dismissal, or even hatred, try moving into each of the three pieces above.

How does this person feel? Can I feel sad for them? Can I feel care for them?

If you can, you are moving toward a place that will improve your relationships, help you be more comfortable with all kinds of experiences, and feel better about your own life.


----------

